# Corner display cabinet



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have just finished this corner cabinet for a customer. Well almost as I have had to order the glass. It is MRMDF painted in a satin sheen AC. There will be three glass shelves in the top section to display glassware.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice job Alan looks good!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Alan.

Puts my meager effort to shame......

Thanks for sharing


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done Alan, looks good.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pretty obvious why ya seem to stay so busy Alan.... nice work!!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I got the display cabinet delivered and fitted today. Glad to say the customer was very pleased with it.
My customer told me he had contacted another cabinet maker first who came and had a look at the job in hand and said he would return with a price......he didn't! Well his loss is my gain as the customer said he will definitely recommend me in the future.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, Alan.

looks even better in place.

Are there different length sides?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello James and thanks. Yes the right hand side is wider than the left due to the window glass being in the way. This was done to maximise the volume of the upper display cabinet and also give as much space in the lower cabinet too. It took some working out I can tell you as there were a few 'odd' angles in there.


----------



## nobamarx (Aug 27, 2011)

Great job! Customer service should be priority #1, a very close second is the actual work you do for the customer.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

wow! very nice. how did you finished? was it spray or hand brush? turn out nice.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Ron. I sprayed it with AC lacquer, I always use this for my MDF stuff.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Well done.


----------

